
Facebook Says EU Privacy Law Caused User Drop. Europe Disagrees - john58
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-27/facebook-says-eu-privacy-law-caused-user-drop-europe-disagrees
======
vectorEQ
sed -i 's/Europe Disagrees/Europe Doesn't Care/' post.title

